# Solved: Word 2010 error: "There is not enough memory or disk space to complete the op



## yeovil27 (Jan 6, 2015)

Hi,

I was working on a large document on Microsoft Word 2010 (Home and Student), saving as I went along as usual, until I tried to save it again and instead received the above error message. When I clicked "OK", a second error message appeared: "There is not enough memory or disk space to update the display". The fonts were all changed, and the pages appeared in the draft layout. I've uploaded the document onto OneDrive and opened it via Word Online, and it's opened fine - formatting is all correct and I haven't lost any work.

My laptop is barely a month old, and the C: drive has plenty of GB free. I've performed a disk cleanup, and the laptop is currently in the middle of a full anti-virus scan. I'm still getting to grips with using Windows 8, and I've never had this message before on any version of Word, so I don't really know what to do. How can I fix it? 

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## geek117 (Nov 12, 2010)

Are you using Windows 32-bit, and Office 32-bit? You might consider using 64-bit editions of both.

Also, how large of a document are we talking here?


----------



## draceplace (Jun 8, 2001)

Open a blank document go to the file menu and select open. Chose the file to open. In the open file dialog down and left by the file name there is an Open button. Click the down arrow and select Open and Repair.

Worth a try!


----------



## yeovil27 (Jan 6, 2015)

geek117 said:


> Are you using Windows 32-bit, and Office 32-bit? You might consider using 64-bit editions of both.
> 
> Also, how large of a document are we talking here?


I find it flattering that you think I have the intelligence to know what that means, but unfortunately I don't.  How do I find out which one I am using?
The file is 511KB... it's quite a hefty and very detailed scheme of work.



draceplace said:


> Open a blank document go to the file menu and select open. Chose the file to open. In the open file dialog down and left by the file name there is an Open button. Click the down arrow and select Open and Repair.
> 
> Worth a try!


Thank you! I tried this and it worked instantly. Now I don't understand how the file needed repairing in the first place. It was fine when I opened it and was working on it for an hour or so yesterday. I'm a bit reluctant to type anything in it in case it hiccups again.


----------



## draceplace (Jun 8, 2001)

yeovil27, you are welcome, glad to its fixed!

Save a copy and get to work! Software should be like a hammer..hard to break. 511K isn't big in the whole scheme of things. 

If it does give problems again, make another copy and remove the work you did, then add it back in a piece at time (the problem is not likely to be text) and maybe identify the piece that cause the corruption. With Microsoft products it was likely just a 'glitch'.

At the top of the thread please click the 'Solved' button.


----------



## yeovil27 (Jan 6, 2015)

draceplace said:


> yeovil27, you are welcome, glad to its fixed!
> 
> Save a copy and get to work! Software should be like a hammer..hard to break. 511K isn't big in the whole scheme of things.
> 
> ...


I shall do that, thanks again. I can't really afford to buy Office 2013 or 365 at the moment, so I'll happily deal with saving copies of everything until Word sorts itself out!


----------

